# Need help identifying a GT Performer



## Jon Holder (Nov 30, 2021)

Need some help to determine if my GT Performer is all original so that I list it correctly.  I believe it to be a 1986 Chrome and Black model made in Taiwan
(Serial number DS60 935255).  I know these bikes were available with spoke wheels but I have only seen a few that don't have mags.  I assume they are 
original but have never seen a set quite like them with the blue accents.   These blue accents also carry over to the seat post,  petals and grips.  What do you 
guys think?  All Original?  Desirable


?  This bike has been stored away for many years and is a survivor.


----------



## sworley (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks very, very nice! I'd say it's the real deal! Odd it appears to have a Maui Blue seatpost and not chrome. Tires are likely replacements, as maybe the pedals and grips? Overall you have the big-ticket items present! 

Yes, very desirable and decent money bike. I see an easy $2k there in today's market.


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 1, 2021)

I believe the wheels are mongoose pro class wheels look them up to confirm

they are high dollar I need a set but won’t pay what they are worth goodluck


----------



## Jon Holder (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes, I believe you are correct.  That is the wheel.  So would that wheel be available on a 86 GT Performer when new or
something that was added later?   I believe I have seen at least one other GT Performer with that wheel.


----------



## sworley (Dec 1, 2021)

if wheels aren’t original, nbd. Those wheels could likely be sold separately for more money than correct GT OGK mags could be bought for. You should check out BMXmuseum.com they have a killer buy/sell group where you could find parts or sell this rad bike!


----------



## Jon Holder (Dec 1, 2021)

Ok thanks.   Will do.  Appreciate everyone’s comments and advice.


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow. That 86 performer is full on. The seat and that stem are big ticket items as well as the frame and fork. Plus 1 on the $2k appraisal above. But don’t sell it or break it up. Keep it all together it’s perfect. Agree that bike probably didn’t come with those wheel. It either came with white ukia spikes like my blue one Or OGK mags like my purple. Pic below for your ref. I’ll see you on the museum


----------



## Jon Holder (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes it looks like those wheels were added later.  I need to take some better photos and then look for this bike to be listed.   
Not sure if I should do an e-bay auction or list it on the buy/sell group.    What do you think?


----------



## sworley (Dec 4, 2021)

I’d do it here, FB Marketplace, Craigslist or BMX museum. Desirable enough bike and being in NY you’d have enough local demand to get top dollar. I’d list at $2500 or even $3k. NICE Performer!


----------



## Jon Holder (Dec 4, 2021)

Ok thanks,    I have another bike that I think is even more rare than the Performer.   I will roll that out for everyone's comments
soon.


----------

